# Small knife that casts a big shadow.



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I carry bigger knives (like my Kurobikari-San) as a fending knife, and the heft of that piece is quite comforting. But what happens if you live in Madison and are surrounded by communists or millennials, or is that the same thing?

Well, I bought a bunch of Kershaw Splines. They are flat, they take en edge, and they snap out harder than some switchblades I've owned.

I get them for about 20 bucks per each, but a skilled sharpener can make them deadly within a short period of time. They are kind of like the Barge--big knife in a little package. Give one a look.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Is it a durable EDC knife, or even use it to cut boxes etc?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Steve40th said:


> Is it a durable EDC knife, or even use it to cut boxes etc?


Oh, it probably won't hold an edge like my cobalt steel TOPS folders, but it slices just about everything else. That dangerous little redhead I often mention now carries one for defense.

I often carry three knives. One for fending, one for eating and now this Spline for EDC chores. Don't let the cost fool you, it's a well designed little knife.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Agree 100% with the Kershaw knifes. Picked these little beauties up a few years back at Cabela's in a for sale bin for $9.95. Bought 10 of them, gave some away and kept half of them. They do hold an edge, nice and thin. Clip them in your pocket and forget about it all day. Easy to flip out and deploy with good lock. For everyday use I haven't found a better option, especially for the price.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I agree. I don't think I could pull up a "shine" like I did on this Spline unless the alloy was very fine grained.

I remember the 1980s. I would polish a knife, and sometimes there would be an 1/8 inch of 'dull' on the edge. Even 440C now looks like it is made from something akin to the CPM process.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

If you are worried about millennial carry one ounce of marijuana on you and small bags. They try to rob you and find this and will say sorry.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Ragnarök said:


> If you are worried about millennial carry one ounce of marijuana on you and small bags. They try to rob you and find this and will say sorry.


Ya' know, that's good advise for us 'boomer bikers. We might be inclined to hit one, and then he'll cry, call his mother--or an attorney...


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

My EDC is a kershaw OSO sweet, holds a nice edge and I won't cry if I lose it. I keep a couple spares in a drawer. I may have to take a look at this one.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I do the same thing, I find a knife I like, and buy two or three of them. I have three Splines, two small Mantis folders and three huge, S35VN Kizers. I do keep two cobalt TOPS folders, but they are there for strength, not bragging rites.

I've also been lugging that little CRKT DAKTYL. For some reason the knife gets trashed, but in reality it's a scalpel, and sharper than just about any folder you can carry. Sure, the design is outside the box, but boy does it slice!


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

any of these:
(Minimalist)

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/classifieds-barter-trade-buy-sell/109042-crkt-1-only-cost.html


----------



## 2guns (Mar 12, 2018)

The Tourist said:


> Ya' know, that's good advise for us 'boomer bikers. We might be inclined to hit one, and then he'll cry, call his mother--or an attorney...


his mom is an attorney.....


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Here is my daily carry knife. Not sure of how good it is, as it was same as one given to me at a command in USA. Only difference is this has no serrations.
Spyderco. I nicked the blade, but it cuts really well/


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Steve40th said:


> Here is my daily carry knife. Not sure of how good it is, as it was same as one given to me at a command in USA. Only difference is this has no serrations.
> Spyderco. I nicked the blade, but it cuts really well/


 An excellent knife! The ol' pacific salt! I carry mine almost daily as my work knife, and also when I dive/swim.
How's the "steel" on yours holding up?


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

jim-henscheli said:


> View attachment 78730
> 
> An excellent knife! The ol' pacific salt! I carry mine almost daily as my work knife, and also when I dive/swim.
> How's the "steel" on yours holding up?


Not one bit of rust. My original one I had since 2007 when I was at SDVT-1. Once I started using it, all I had to do was sharpen it a little every once in a while. Great knife. The new one I have had for a couple years, and its sweet. Cuts line, cord, and some light wire too easily.. Unfortunately I accidently hit some hard metal and it dented blade.
Cant complain. I am not a knife aficionado, but I can appreciate a solid feeling knife, which this is.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

You know another I love about it? It’s long enough to slice a tomato, or spread PB/j or cream cheese. Awesome.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I just got a new knife. Usually I hate serrations, but I bought a No Time Off with serrations that are actually small chisels, not little teeth. It came razor sharp, so I didn't have to even polish it--yet.


----------

